# Name that shroom!



## bigmedicine (May 4, 2016)

Took a hike on Sunday and found these, anyone know what they are beside the obvious mushroom.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

The bottom 3 picks look like they could be jack-o-lantern but its hard to tell for sure. Next time take good pocs of top and the underside of the mushrooms to help with id. 2nd 3rd and 5th 6th and 7th all apear to be some kind of bouletes


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I cannot help with I.D. but nice pictures. Shroom on my friend


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

bigmedicine said:


> Took a hike on Sunday and found these, anyone know what they are beside the obvious mushroom.
> View attachment 36433
> View attachment 36434
> View attachment 36435
> ...


The last 3 photos are jack o’ lanterns for sure. Picture 2-3 and 5-6 are all types of boletes, there is a website focusing on just boletes if you’d like to plug in some of the info to help with an ID for each. Boletes can be difficult to distinguish between at times especially when they are younger side. Pic 4 looks like a young blusher mushroom which is in the Amanita genus — Amanita Rubescens. With boletes, you want to be sure to take photos of the underside of the cap and it’s stem and if possible a cross section shot as well — cutting the specimen in half lengthwise. I encourage you to check out that website, plug Bolete ID filter into google and it should be near the top of your results. Also, get yourself a copy of a good quality field guide specific to your particular region — David Arora has a very good one, as well as offering from Audobon and Peterson’s — again just be sure they focus on, or at least are inclusive of, the general area you are seeing these fun guys. Stay safe and the best of luck to you out there!

Cheers,

MH


----------



## caitlinw19 (Apr 1, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> The last 3 photos are jack o’ lanterns for sure. Picture 2-3 and 5-6 are all types of boletes, there is a website focusing on just boletes if you’d like to plug in some of the info to help with an ID for each. Boletes can be difficult to distinguish between at times especially when they are younger side. Pic 4 looks like a young blusher mushroom which is in the Amanita genus — Amanita Rubescens. With boletes, you want to be sure to take photos of the underside of the cap and it’s stem and if possible a cross section shot as well — cutting the specimen in half lengthwise. I encourage you to check out that website, plug Bolete ID filter into google and it should be near the top of your results. Also, get yourself a copy of a good quality field guide specific to your particular region — David Arora has a very good one, as well as offering from Audobon and Peterson’s — again just be sure they focus on, or at least are inclusive of, the general area you are seeing these fun guys. Stay safe and the best of luck to you out there!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MH


How can you tell they are jacks? Just curious. I've been finding chanterelles and they look similar. I'm thinking it's because those are in clumps and/or because they are growing at the base of a tree. Just want to be sure I know my shroom. 

Caitlin


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Pay attention to the gills and the color jacks are a darker yellow orangish collor and have a more symmetrical gill structure and are in general amore symmetrical round shape as well as they are in clumps chants the gills should look pretty random or non existant in the smooth variety the cap is generally not a symmetrical circle they are misshaped the flesh inside is always white and they will peel like string chease and have a fruity almost apricot smell to them


----------



## Phidippus (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes, for sure the bright orange fungi are Jacks. Chanterelles never grow from stems appearing to be fused at bases. Based on all the many photos I've seen of Jacks, they are extremely varied in shape and size, plus growth pattern. I'll try to attach a photo of a massive growth of Jacks my husband and I found in central KY.


----------

